# States



## tober (Jul 3, 2007)

compile a list as to which states are hitch friendly, and which arnt.


----------



## outpost (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah the only state i can say for sure is a bad place to hitch hike is Ohio, becasue of thier numerous anti-vagrancy laws, and ive heard Kansas can be a trap, had a friend literly walk from county to county.

East washington can be a bummer theirs some highly conservative folks east of the cascades. we got run out of town after getting pulled off a train so we sat on the side of the forgotten highway that ran through that town for 12 hours, before some "buddie" drove us the whole way to georgtown, seattle. so its all just a roll of the bones.


----------



## Clean (Jul 11, 2007)

Kansas sucks, Missouri is good, missippi good, alabama good.


----------

